# Funktionspläne nach DIN EN 60848 erstellen



## captainchaos666

Hallo an alle SPS'ler

ich möchte nach *DIN EN 60848 *ein FUnktionsplan erstellen. Gibt es hierfür eine Software, am besten Freeware, mit der ich Funktionspläne erstellen kann. Mit Visio geht es zwar ist aber sehr Mühselig!

Gruß Alex


----------



## marlob

evtl. das hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=96818&postcount=7


----------



## stephdim

Hi,

There is a new software for modelling Grafcets according to IEC60848 standard. All the details are here : http://stephane.dimeglio.free.fr/sfcedit/en/index.html

You can download a trial version  here : http://stephane.dimeglio.free.fr/sfcedit/en/sfcedit.zip

Cordially,

DI-MEGLIO Stéphane


----------

